# 8K ready lens



## sanj (Jun 2, 2020)

Friends. There is a thread on this forum about a new '8K ready' lens. I do not understand what makes a lens 8K ready? Can anyone please educate me on this? While you are at it, please let me know if the new RF lenses are 8K ready or not? I thank you for your knowledge.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes, any lens can be used with a 8K camera, but when Its for the video lenses, the kind broadcasters use. Lenses need to have a resolution capable of matching a camera and the intended resolution of the capture. Getting high resolution parafpcal zoom, and superior optics is difficult. As resolution goes up, so does the price.









UHD-DIGISUPER 122


122x Optical zoom lens (1000mm) with wide-angle (8.2mm)Advanced optical performance supporting 4K camerasIdeal for HDR image captureAdvanced image stabilization performance in 4KMinimized focus breathing with Constant Angle Focus System (CAFS)Support for virtual systems




www.usa.canon.com


----------



## sanj (Jun 3, 2020)

Mt Spokane [URL='http://i.viglink.com/?key=4d330a4797ea127575531d3ebd1213b0&insertId=0bc449e7ee6ec9fc&type=KW&exp=-1%3Ana%3A0&libId=kaytlxft0100y11i000DA6sg7z2mz&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Fthreads%2F8k-ready-lens.38632%2F%23post-834799&v=1&iid=0bc449e7ee6ec9fc&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bhphotovideo.com%2Fc%2Fbrowse%2FPhotography%2Fci%2F989%2FN%2F4294538916&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php&title=(196)%208K%20ready%20lens%20%7C%20Canon%20Rumors&txt=%3Cspan%3EPhotography%3C%2Fspan%3E']Photography[/URL] said:


> Yes, any lens can be used with a 8K camera, but when Its for the video lenses, the kind broadcasters use. Lenses need to have a resolution capable of matching a camera and the intended resolution of the capture. Getting high resolution parafpcal zoom, and superior optics is difficult. As resolution goes up, so does the price.
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.usa.canon.c...ast/4k-uhd-field-box-lenses/uhd-digisuper-122[/URL]


So. Is there is site for me to check the resolution of lenses? Thank you.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 3, 2020)

sanj said:


> So. Is there is site for me to check the resolution of lenses? Thank you.



There are several reviews sites, e.g. opticallimits.com, the-digital-picture.com, and imaging-resource.com


----------



## sanj (Jun 3, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> There are several reviews sites, e.g. opticallimits.com, the-digital-picture.com, and imaging-resource.com


I checked the digital picture 50mm rf lens and it does not mention 'resolution' anywhere. Thx


----------

